# Help me celebrate tonight!...or this morning....



## smokyokie (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey guys,
               I just made my 300th post and am now an oficial Smoking Fanatic.  I am buying everyone's beers tonight to celebrate, and the Q is on me too!!!

Just call me @ (555)555-5555, and I'll give you the credit card# for you to pay with. :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

What a great bunch of guys ( and gals) here.  Yall are the best forum bunch on the web.  Thanx for having me here.

Tim


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 2, 2007)

Tim... I called, are you SURE that's the right number?? Congrats on becoming the latest Smoking Fanatic at SMF!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 2, 2007)

I'll just save my receipts until I meet you in Missouri for the SMF weekend :D 

Congrats


----------



## msmith (Feb 2, 2007)

Congrats dickey im not to far behind ya.


----------



## illini (Feb 2, 2007)

What a great bunch of guys ( and gals) here. Yall are the best forum bunch on the web. Thanx for having me here.

I second that statement Tim :P 

I still feel like a "Newbie" :oops: 

Should we speak of you in reverence? LOL :roll:


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 5, 2007)

Well Marvin, hasn't that always been the case?  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## chris_harper (Feb 5, 2007)

i will be there soon. i didn't realize how many posts i have until today.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 5, 2007)

Way to go Dickydoo!


----------



## dgross (Feb 6, 2007)

Congrats, and, I'll pick up my own tab as you need to save for all of the meat you'll  need to buy to further your advancement  :lol:  :lol:! 
Truly, congrats on your acheivement and thanks for the posts! Keep up your enjoyment  (and advice on) the TBS  :D  ! Daun


----------

